# Replacing front and back darts.



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Need a quick schooling on replacing Pontiac arrowheads for the front and back. Just pull off and use double sided tape on the replacements?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My rear one came off with dental floss. I had to take the trunk liner off so I could push from the back but it wasn't hard.

The front I belive was actually attached. I ended up just taking the whole bumper off, taping it off, and painting it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Ugh. I have visions of broken clips.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> Ugh. I have visions of broken clips.


Don't worry, I can't line up any worse the stock right?!? LOL


----------



## crazyheck (May 30, 2012)

i pulled my stock one off of the front last night, it was adhesive with two little prongs but came off in 2 minutes....and put this on that only used 3m double sided, which i still have a brand new 2nd one i thought id put on the rear but its too big, $15 shipped if you were interested.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You pulled it off without taking the facia off?

I've already got replacement darts, thanks.


----------



## crazyheck (May 30, 2012)

yea...nothin to it..just some fishing line, hair dryer, and a precision screw driver with a piece of electrical tape on the end of it and some finesse.


----------



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

Where can I pick up the custom dart badges? Ive looked around and have only found overlays. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

Check out Jason here at third shift. Got a bad ass set of "concept darts" for mine as well as these kick ass replacement side badges

Custom G8 + GTO Emblems from third_shift|studios


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

Ya hair dryer or heat lamp. Ive used plastic picks to help pull an edge to get floss behind.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks, gents. This is one of my winter projects.


----------

